# Boys???



## Alexia15 (Jan 18, 2015)

So I helped my friend pick 4 day old chicks, I'm positive her meant to be australorp and Wyandotte are hens but I'm worried about her rir and speckled Sussex. They're around 13 weeks old now, what do people think?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I see sickle feathers so I would say both are Roos 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep. They're Roos. 
Hens don't get the pointed slender feathers along their back that these guys are getting, so as soon as you start seeing them, all doubt is removed.

I like that Wyandotte. It has lovely lacing from what I can see.


----------



## Alexia15 (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh bugger! I managed 7/8 when I picked my own chicks!

Thanks for the replies anyway! Do hens like being in a pair or do you think they'd prefer being a trio?

Her Wyandotte is lovely! She seems friendly too, apparently she jumped up on her partner like this


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Hens like the company of other hens, so a pair is fine, a trio is great if they all get along. They're social creatures.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree, roos. Check for spurs.


----------

